

Mind of a Worm Uploaded to a Lego Robot to Make the Weirdest Cyborg Ever - vfc1
http://www.eteknix.com/mind-worm-uploaded-lego-robot-make-weirdest-cyborg-ever

======
thomasfl
+1 for the weird title

